
How a UCLA professor gamed a game theory midterm - nikunjk
https://www.quora.com/Visakan-Veerasamy/Posts/Cheating-to-Learn-How-a-UCLA-professor-gamed-a-game-theory-midterm
======
bigtech
Original link: [http://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2013/04/15/why-i-let-my-
st...](http://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2013/04/15/why-i-let-my-students-
cheat-on-the-final/ideas/nexus/)

